

Learning to write code - avasta

There is this simple thing I want to do. I have an web entrepreneurship idea and want to develop it into product all by myself instead of going for technical co-founder. Please help/suggest/recommend over learning programming (I am targeting 6 months to ship my product).
======
tst
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site:news.ycombinator.com+%2B...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site:news.ycombinator.com+%2Blearn+%2B%28program+OR+code%29)

There are so many "ask hn"s on learning how to program, please check them out
first

